

Python for the impatient - tonylampada
http://abiens.snv.jussieu.fr/mv448/python_for_impatient.html

======
jrajav
This would probably be more aptly named "Crash course in Python for C/C++
programmers". On that note, it reminds me a lot of [http://wiki.call-
cc.org/chicken-for-programmers-of-other-lan...](http://wiki.call-
cc.org/chicken-for-programmers-of-other-languages)

I love the idea, and I think more of these need to exist for more languages.
So much effort is spent on making languages accessible to newcomers (which is
great!), but that results in bulky, low-content language tutorials that
experienced programmers will usually skip. It would be nice to have concise
tutorials like this one that draw quick and obvious parallels between the
syntax and semantics of some other language, preferably for multiple languages
(at least one from each major paradigm).

Maybe I'll start on that myself!

------
Luyt

        print "foo=%(foo)s bar%(bar)s" % {foo:123,bar:321}
    

is incorrect. It should read:

    
    
        print "foo=%(foo)s bar%(bar)s" % {"foo": 123, "bar": 321}

